# Roo - just shy of 5 months. Text and pic heavy



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

All in all, Roo is a fantastic girl :wub: but some odd things have started the past couple weeks.

Roo is in obedience class and does really well. I put her in a level 1 class and the trainer was a bit skeptical because of her age, but then said "She is a GSD, she can probably handle it" and handle it she does. She blows those older dogs away hehehe. We have a Newfie, Lab, Standard Poodle, Springer, a skittish boxer and a VERY yappy terrier mix in class. Even with all that Roo keeps her focus on me and doesn't get agitated. So I was very shocked when the other day we were walking and stopped to talk to a friend (who also had her dog with her, a dog which Roo pretty much ignored). Roo laid down while I was talking and waited for me. Then a women came running by with her 2 large dogs (they were jogging at a good pace) and Roo sat up and watched them intently, then all of a sudden started barking like I had never heard. I got her to look at me and put her back in a sit, but I could tell she was agitated. Normally Roo ignores all other dogs when we are out, so it was odd.

Then today we went out of our house to the mailbox when I saw a couple walking their tiny dog (the smallest poodle I have ever seen). I stopped Roo and gave her a sit stay in my driveway (she was on a leash) and we waited for the couple to pass. Turns out the dog was NOT on a leash and soon as it spotted us, it ran towards us. Roo LEPT at the dog and barked. The owners scooped up their dog and ran off. Between these 2 incidents we have walked daily and been to class, and been to Petsmart with no issues. Any thoughts?

She has also started to potty in the house. Roo had gone 6 weeks with NO messes in the house and rings bells at the back door to let us know she has to go out. Heck, the girl can actually OPEN the back door herself (and routinely does). Roo has messed (pee and poo) in the house 4 times in the past 2 weeks. She goes into the formal living room (where we don't spend much time) or the upstairs hallway. I have gated the upstairs again so she can't get up there, but am confused by the regression. The first time I chalked it up to the fact I was busy upstairs and ignoring her  but twice someone in the family was by the backdoor and Roo could have asked to go out. We have noticed that Roo does not like to go outside by herself. If one of us or one of the dogs doesn't go with her, Roo will just sit on the patio and not walk onto the grass - even if she had asked to go out.

Roo knows, sit, down, stay, come, paw, and walks well on a leash. She even has worked through her crate issues  She now happily spends time in her crate and when we go to leave, we say "kennel" and she will run in (my 6 year old even crates her with ease).

Her ears still not up - one is, but the other one is the leaning tower of pisa  Roo still has not lost her baby canines, so I am patiently waiting lol

I am tired of people telling me how skinny she is! Roo is long and lanky, to me a typical shepherd pup. Tell me what you think!














































this one cracks me up, same odd position









4th of july girls


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't offer advise on the potty training....but I ONE HUNDRED PERCENT went through this at five months of age....

We walked on the same track around the hospital every single day from age 8 weeks to five months...then randomly one day Rocky barked at someone...it completely startled me because he had always been so good.

Notice exactly what triggers your dog....small dogs yapping or overweight people, etc. and make sure your dog is around these types of people/dogs MORE. Socialize socialize socialize...you dont want to end up with a fear aggressive dog.

I was embarrassed and AVOIDED these types of people...and it ruined rockys training.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

I can offer some insight on a few of the issues you brought up; I've worked with quite a few dogs in my town/neighboring towns training them and doing behavioral training.

In your home, it is very likely there was some trigger that set off her trigger. It could be smell, an object, an action, anything really. Did you make sure you clean off her pee scent completely and correct her for her mistake?

As for the dogs, it doesn't sound like she was aggressive barking but more defensive barking. She did not snarl, correct? If someone unknown charges onto your yard, you would be defensive too. The situation sounds similar with the jogging dogs-- two large dogs jogging in her direction, she's probably saying "Hey! You better not try any funny business, I'm warning you!"

See if this happens again with other dogs that run towards her.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a fantastic coat, what an awesome pup!

And so that this is somewhat constructive, my 5.5 month pup decided to leave me a nice puddle in the middle of the living room right after we went out. She also rings bells to go out, and always comes to get me. Hers was an isolated incident, however. So although I couldn't tell you what was going through her little head, I can offer you another 'me too'!


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! I am hoping this is all just a phase. The only thing that has changed is that I am NOT working. I took the summer off work because of the kids and dogs. The down side is that Roo isn't subjected to dogs/other animals all the time (I work for a vet). And the weather here has made it hard for walks (over 100 degrees lately). Luckily the weather has broken and we are back to our 2 miles a day. I think that will help, plus I am putting gates back up while we reinforce the potty rules.

I love her coat too  I have a special love for long hair gsds. Roo's coat is coming in really nicely (as is her personality). Her sire is Tazzman's Aregon, he carries the longhair gene and was studded out to a longhair. Out of 6 pups, Roo was the only LH. We don't plan on showing, but I hope she ends up as sweet and "purty" as her parents


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Hah, I have an Aregon daughter too... she has bite problems (overbite). Small world!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Roo is a great looking pup!!


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

can I ask what you feed her? her coat is so shiny!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She is so gorgeous!!! I agree that her fur is super shiny!!! :wub:
Also- she doesn't look too skinny to me. Koda is still tiny like that. My friend's 6 month old is built the same way, and people always feel the need to say she's too skinny. As far as I've noticed, most of the people making these comments either don't know much about dogs/the breed, or own heavily overweight dogs.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

iloveshepherds said:


> can I ask what you feed her? her coat is so shiny!


After many food changes and issues (2 picky GSD eaters and 1 Rotti with IBS) we FINALLY found a food that works for all 3 and they all LOVE.

Wellness Simple (limited ingredient diet) dry food. I take 1 bag of salmon and 1 bag of duck and pour it in our food bin at one time so it is evenly mixed. 

They also get a bit of canned Wellness (1 can split between the 3 dogs). 

I had been feeding Acana Pacifica because I could get it through work at a great price, but it kept being on back order so it was hard to get consistently. I tried BB Fish for awhile but recently something was up and it gave all the dogs really bad diarrhea.

I decided to try Wellness Simple - Amazing change! Even our IBS dog is doing great on it, no diarrhea and NO GAS!! Shiny coats, less shedding, good stool and I only have to feed the big guys (90lbs) 2 cups of dry per day. 

I tell ya, just the NO GAS from our Rotti is worth every penny!!!


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't have any advice, but I will say she is sooo cute! Also I love her name! :wub:


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

GsdLover, can I ask you what this means:

Dakoda~ 4/29/10 _Black & Tan (Bright Points & Silver Ticking) GSD_

I know it is describing your dogs coloring, but I have never seen this description. Can you post a good pic of this? It sounds like Roo I think. She is a blk and tan, but she has ribbons of silver.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tatonkafamily said:


> GsdLover, can I ask you what this means:
> 
> Dakoda~ 4/29/10 _Black & Tan (Bright Points & Silver Ticking) GSD_
> 
> I know it is describing your dogs coloring, but I have never seen this description. Can you post a good pic of this? It sounds like Roo I think. She is a blk and tan, but she has ribbons of silver.


 Well, silver ticking is silver hairs throughout the black fur (particularly the neck and saddle). The "bright points" are places where her tan is lighter than the rest of it. For example, her feet, inner legs and the fur on the back of her hindlegs.  Here's a couple pics:
















^ These were taken at 6 months old. You can't really see the silver ticking yet, but if you look closely you will see her "bright points."








^ Look at her neck, and along her back. All the spots that look grey when wet are a silver color when dry  This is her silver ticking.








If you look right behind her shoulders, you can see silver ticking in this one.








^ Last one. You can see the ticking on her neck, and a couple bright points. You can also ALMOST see the green ring around her pupils.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

THANK YOU!!! That makes alot of sense. Dakoda is beautiful!!!!

If you look at the first 4 pics I posted on this thread, the first three you can see the silver that is developing under the black all down her back. She also has bright points, clear in pic 4, the one of her sitting looking right at me. The coloring framing her face - her "ear floofies" and cheeks are tan, but then the coloring around her neck is almost silver, same with chest markings, part tan part silver to me, and the underside of her tail is silver too.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tatonkafamily said:


> THANK YOU!!! That makes alot of sense. Dakoda is beautiful!!!!
> 
> If you look at the first 4 pics I posted on this thread, the first three you can see the silver that is developing under the black all down her back. She also has bright points, clear in pic 4, the one of her sitting looking right at me. The coloring framing her face - her "ear floofies" and cheeks are tan, but then the coloring around her neck is almost silver, same with chest markings, part tan part silver to me, and the underside of her tail is silver too.


 Anytime!!! 
I do see both  If she had less black on her, she would likely be colored a lot like my Koda. Well, her pigmentation is better than Koda's (she's a bit washed out unfortunately). I look forward to watching her grow and seeing her color develop


----------



## Whizzler (Nov 9, 2012)

Roo is beautiful! Reminds me of my own pup!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

The other day someone commented to me bubbles legs are to short. She's probably the same age as your puppy. She has almost the sane appearance. Your puppy makes me happy to know bubbles is normal. All I can say is that woman's crazy.... 

besides the rant Roo is beautiful !!!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol no gas from rotti  must be real bad  I feed mine Royal Canin and her coat is very shiny she always gets compliments on that. Although now I am slowly switching her raw/kibble. She is 6 months old and let me tell you, there are A LOT of changes in her behavior. She is my first GSD and raising them with their picky eating and their overly protective temperament can be challenging I love her though totally worth it. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

